# BBS CH Plasma Finish



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

Anyone get the CHs in Plasma finish yet? If yes, please post pics. Here are some pics from Tirerack.
























And here are they in Bright Silver, for comparison.


----------



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (bigbwoy)*

Wow, I didn't even know they came in a different finish. I would love to see these on a car if anyone has pics. Gotta love BBS CH's!


----------



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (2K1Jettaz)*

Nobody else likes/dislikes them? Bump.


[Modified by bigbwoy, 3:47 PM 10-2-2002]


----------



## obscuriosity (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (bigbwoy)*

just looks like chrome to me. maybe looks a little different in person?
i'm not into chrome wheels, a little too much bling for me. but, they do look high quality.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (Cerebrit)*

those are really cool, how much are they?
-say in 18x8


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (I3oxrocket)*

Looks too much like chrome to me. I went with the Brilliant Silver.


----------



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (SONIC S)*

bump


[Modified by bigbwoy, 4:25 PM 10-17-2002]


----------



## mr_DUBalina (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (bigbwoy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm not hate'n, just not my style. Def BLANG BLANG!


----------



## bigbwoy (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (mr_DUBalina)*

^


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (bigbwoy)*

You people are nuts............Those wheels are nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (tbvr6)*

i think those pics make them look like theyre more chrome that the darker color. the finish looks more like the M3 wheels IMO.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (nielksj)*

Plasma finish, chrome same poop....
if I can see my self in it then its bling.
I aint flawsin' dat


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH Plasma Finish (bigbwoy)*

There is one VW fitment in this finish.
18X8 5-114 (B5 Passat) ET38 PFS BBS CH $569.00 
The finish is simular to chrome, but is a painted finish more 
durable than a plated chrome wheel as a matter of fact this
finish is more durable than BBS' painted wheels.


----------

